# Please Help me get my sims 2 to work



## gabbyk88 (Nov 21, 2008)

I need help. I have a new dell inspiron 1525 and I am trying to play the sims 2 on it. As far as I know its compatible with my computer however I keep having the same problem. It loads up fine but randomly freezes during game play…usually when I switch families or try to create a character. The screen still appears to be loading and the music still plays but nothing happens. I could leave it there for over and hour (which I have tried) and it never moves). Can anyone help me?


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

Please post your computer specs. All I gather is that you are using Vista. You can try to run the game in compatibility mode by following these steps:

Right click the game shortcut and choose Properties, then click the Compatibility tab. You can get to your disc contents by opening My Comptuer, right-clicking the disc/drive and choosing explore. Try different Windows versions starting with Windows XP and see if any of those options help.


----------



## psd123 (Mar 20, 2008)

some of the sims 2 expansion packs are not compatiable with vista. that may be one of your problems.


----------

